# Create shortcut icon & missing trash can



## Charlton (Sep 16, 1999)

I'm a novice in Mac's operating system. I'm currently running Mac OS version 10. I have two questions:


1) How can I create a short cut Icon on the desktop?

2) I'm missing the trash can on the desktop, how can I retrieve it?

Thanks in advance.

Charlton


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Shortcuts in Mac talk are called "Aliases". 

To create a new one, from the desktop, double-click on "Macintosh HD" (or equivalent), then keep double-clicking on the appropriate folders until you find the file you want to create an alias of (i.e. "Macintosh HD" > "Applications" > "Microsoft Office" > "Word"). Single click on the file. Click on "File", then "Make Alias". 

Still searching for your answer to question #2.....

Good luck!


----------

